# April Photo of the Month 2021



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Zeus my Percheron/Spotted Draft gelding last summer


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My APHA gelding Rodeo


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

My sidekick of the last 16 years, APHA gelding Scamper on Skipper, barn name Skip. Will be 19 in May. This pic is a perfect example of his personality. [emoji3590][emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

What a perfect theme this month to represent my wonderful senior gelding, Toofine. Toofine came into my life when I was 10. Despite being a green half-Arabian (and I, a green rider!) he never gave me more than I could handle. He has this wonderful way of challenging beginners, but only when they can handle it, never before. I don't know how he knows, but he knows. Now, 14 years later, he is acting as the 'first horse' for my 13 and 9 year old siblings. Here he is with my brother, patiently waiting at the mounting block, ears listening, body completely still, waiting for my brother to be ready. For further context, Toofine never waits for me to be ready and settled at the mounting block, but he just knows that my brother needs him to be still.

You couldn't get me to sell this horse for all of the money in the world, he truly is a priceless, reliable, sweet gelding.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

my sweet boy Z
He’s coming back home Saturday. Our story wasn’t over, it’s just getting a new beginning


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My friend's Haflinger gelding, Festus (RIP) ... he was the gold standard for geldings:


----------



## boatagor (Jun 27, 2017)

Dylan, my 13 yo TWH gelding


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Scotty and my granddaughter. All kids loved him and he loved them back💞


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK ladies and fellas - the poll has been set up. Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

